# Junghans Tam Tam Alarm



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi all , just picked up a junghans tam tam alarm clock a few weeks ago and thought I would restore it for a bit of fun.

I have to say that my mrs thinks I'm mad but I thought ide give it a go.

The case & dial were not in too bad a condition , so I thought it might be worth a go, I handed over my Â£5.00 , yes thats Â£5.00 .

Well I could'nt wait to get it home & take a look at it

The winders & hand setters are missing the bow from the top of the clock is missing, mainspring broken , clock movement is filthy , the list just seamed to go on, bugger.

Trouble is with all clocks & watches of this age there arnt alok of places you can call up for parts & help, so its a matter of searching out the boxes of old old bits and pieces we keep up in the loft, the bits that we never accually got round to throw away.

So I started stripping it apart, surprisinly because of the design of the case the dust has been kept away from the movement so it not as bad as first glance.

The movement for a clock from the 1930's 1940's is clever stuff, alarm. Mecchanisim that has a repeating ring so you don't just switch it off & just go back to sleep, not that you could with this alarm as its enough to wake the dead , no really.

Any way I digress, I start taking the movement to pieces and the mainspring wheel bushes are worn out top and bottom, that's a job I had not expected, so after I have fitted the new bushes & found a new mainspring were feeling a bit better now.

Stripped the clock down for cleaning , compleatly & taking pictures as we go along, just in case we get stuck .

if any one is interested please let me know & I will try and put them up on the forum.

I have since finished & assembled the clock, it was'nt easy, huge balance wheel, very thin copper hairspring that can so easily be damaged, the tick once I wound it up is great to hear, in fact its ticking away on the floor next to me , loudly , still going after being wound almost two days ago.

To say I'm chuffed is an understatment, its not quite finished, I need a couple of bits for the case, ###### & a winder or two, but the clock looks grand.

Keep looking out at the fairs & sales ther out there some where.

Tony.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

This is the unrestored moment , in all its glory

Well here is i hope a picture of the unrestored movement, broken mainspring ,worn bushes & probabally 60 plus years of dirt.

Maimspring is an amazing 44" in lenth , i searched for ages to find the correct one, size lenth ( most inportant)..

Clock pictures of the old clock before i started work one it










I gather the clock dates from about the 1930`s , i can beleve it, with that great balance wheel banging away night & day, the clock is so well made & i know that it probally was`nt ment to last for this lenth of time, but somebody put a lot of time & effort in to making it, it seamed such a shame not the get it going again.

I will post the pictures when i have the time.

Tony..


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is the back of the clock, before i got hold of it,the plating has survived quite well, where ever it has been stored certanly has saved its life.

Dial also has been kept out of the sunlight for it to have lasted as long as it has.

its amazing what solvite auto sol can do with there cases, although don`t get too carried away.










I will post the finished pictures when i get 5 minutes , as there always seams to be something else going on, like another broken beaten up project to do.

tony..


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is the finished clock , almost finished, just need something better for the top alarm button.










I sanded down & repainted the inna bezel , well worth doing.










The winders are not a perfect match, but as ive said before, there are not a great deal of spares for the old clock, .

so i was glad ive found something that looks thepart.

I even found something to go on the top of the clock, and after a bit of alteration it did`nt turn out too bad.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Antony - you've cleaned that up very nicely - well done!!

Regards

David


----------

